# Ultimate Earth Moving Machine!!!



## Dozer Junky (Jan 4, 2007)

Poor little D8!

Go to this webpage and select "Ultimate Earthmover" in the far right column. You must have MS Powerpoint installed on your computer.

Anyone know where I can get ahold of one of these?

http://hsrsitecontrol.com/PhotoGallery.htm

or

http://hsrsitecontrol.com/Photo Gallery.htm


----------



## denick (Feb 13, 2006)

Gee, I work on a Mac and don't have powerpoint.


----------



## biggixxerjim (Jan 7, 2007)

Amazing. Someone got fired


----------



## rino1494 (Jan 31, 2006)

I've seen those pics before. I don't know the exact story though. I did hear that someone parked it near a spoil pile in between shift change.


----------



## tgeb (Feb 9, 2006)

We had those pics here a few months ago.

http://www.contractortalk.com/showthread.php?t=13833

That power-point presentation is good though, more info and better pictures. Amazing piece of iron!


----------



## Dozer Junky (Jan 4, 2007)

Sorry TG... New to Site.


----------



## jmic (Dec 10, 2005)

denick said:


> Gee, I work on a Mac and don't have powerpoint.


Nick,
Mac or Mack?:blink:


----------



## denick (Feb 13, 2006)

Gee, Now I have both!


----------



## tgeb (Feb 9, 2006)

Dozer Junky said:


> Sorry TG... New to Site.


Don't be sorry. I enjoyed seeing it again! Your link had much more info.

I only posted the link to the old thread cause I thought you might enjoy some of the previous, "holy cows" ,  , and "WTF's" that went around when we first saw it.


----------



## Excalibur (Jan 31, 2006)

That Cat looked pretty dinky parked upside down next to that wheel!!!


----------

